# free to play ~ waterproof cases



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

free to play ~ waterproof, crushproof, lifeproof S3 Cases


Use coupon code buzz2010 and get 10% off!


----------



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

Keep your stuff dry! 

A bunch of cases to choose from!


----------



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

Fantastic prices on some great cases!

Add the discount in and the prices are amazing!


----------



## Wirednoodle (Feb 10, 2009)

THings are fixing to start melting in a hurry! Time to get geared up with some rock solid cases to keep your stuff safe and dry!

buzz 2010 still gets you 10% off!!!

Stop by Facebook and say hello!


----------

